# What's the point?



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

In cutting your lights out after I've passed you up by a half mile? Have I just caught you on your honey hole? Will going dark make me not check it or know that your hiding something really good? I'm not gonna cut you off, so you can keep them on. If I'm in the same area as you I obviously know there's some fish here.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

dumping a body.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

If I fish at night I turn my lights off unless a boat is approaching or located nearby. After the boat passes, I turn the lights back off. It is more comfortable and enjoyable for me to not run the lights, but I can't speak for everyone.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I meant floodlights

Dumping a body lol


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Nice haul*

Judging from your pictures, the other guy could learn something from you! If my lights on, come on over and share your story! I might cut if off to conserve my battery if I am re positioning down the road or so, but normally just leave 'em on. 

Cheers,


Bob


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

No it's guys that are in the process of looking for fish and as soon as they see another boat they cut their lights off. It's happened a few times this fall. I was hoping someone had an answer


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Could be just savin battery. I want to be seen at night.

Thought it was also a law to have em on ?


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Deep-cycle ran outta juice?


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Thought it was also a law to have em on ?[/QUOTE]

I do believe you are right.:yes:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bobby the longer you stay at it , the more stuff you will come across. I havn't seen it all yet. but almost.From boats pulling in 20 yards ahead of me to property owners wanting to fight because I was in the water in front of their home. 3 drunks on the end of a dock cussing me one night and 2 fell in.(PRICELESS)Helped them to shore and then they call the cops on me.Cops rolled when I explained what happened.Had boats black out and follow me to spots and the list is endless.Funniest by far were the concrete flounder that were positioned by a dock that I personally tried to gigg and heard stories for months from other giggers that had their teeth rattled as well.They looked absolutely real. You're gonna see some stuff.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

love me some concrete flounder, hell on a fillet knife though.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

This is my first season doing this and so far it's been an education. 

I did have one guy get pretty damn pissed the other night when I was around his dock. Guy just kept pacing around looking at me and flicking his dock lights off/on. Like that was gonna make me disappear. Lol I'm not good enough to have ppl follow me but I'll keep working on it


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 bamafan.....i definitely havent seen it all but living on a boat has a huge learning curve. i never would have guessed i would see so many different ways ppl can run 1/4 million dollar yachts aground in bayou chico alone


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Too funny Rufus


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

you should see it, i was standing in my cockpit the other day and this guy is coming back in after a sail in his 43 foot jenneau with his family and he starts a slow turn away from the slips, then he keeps turning, and drifting, by now 3 or 4 of my neighbors on the dock have started asking him if he needs help as he creeps towards the beach and pilings just north of the oar house, he keeps saying "no i got it" nervously and rubbing the top of his head. once it was obvious he was going aground one of the guys jumped in his sailing dinghy (a zuma) and scoots over there so he can turn the auto pilot off and back it off the beach for the guy.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

If you are talking about me,20-6 grizzly Tracker with four hps lights with lumatek Ballast,I stoped and killed the lights as you past and cut in with plenty of room from me to refill my Honda 2000 generator with gas,took a break,to eat something because of my sugar problems,sometimes when there are a few boats working a area I just hit the beach and chill untill there is a lull in the area and then hit it again,I did turn on my runnung lights as I sat there,it might not have been me but if it was that is what went on,hope this helps.good hunting and many sticks to you,dis-abled Vet,If I cant help you then I Def. dont want to hurt you,and if someone thinks Im in the wrong dont hesitate to come over and Talk.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow i had no idea that this was so competitive and spots were so protected!


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes,its that time of the year,it gets pretty competitive,and pretty crowded,I dont even bother on the weekends unless there is a huge front,figure there is enough boats out without me going,and to be truthful my body cant keep up,mind still wants too but my body dont.I dont post alot and hardly ever post pictures or how many,I have to let my trip tickets do that at end of year.I really enjoy it but it has had alot more people join in,and thats good and bad,but thats what makes us great,the ability to do what the law allows us too.I welcome all,Rather Im floundering,chasing mullet,up the river with my 86 yr old DAD,out in the bay catching specks,sheephead,or out in the Gulf.I cant wait for my grand-children to start taking the boats and making there on memories and sharing stories,Good luck to all and hope to see yall out there,Stay Safe and God Bless.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> This is my first season doing this and so far it's been an education.
> 
> I did have one guy get pretty damn pissed the other night when I was around his dock. Guy just kept pacing around looking at me and flicking his dock lights off/on. Like that was gonna make me disappear. Lol I'm not good enough to have ppl follow me but I'll keep working on it


Were you in Bayou Chico? 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/wtf-rude-founder-giggers-136242/


----------

